# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  الاسطوانة القنبلة ::MedFlux Auscultation CD::

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

* الاسطوانة القنبلة  ::MedFlux Auscultation CD::* 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة , و هي عبارة عن تجميعه شاملة  لشرح مهارات الاستماع في الكشف القلبي

المحتويات :
1.شرح كامل لكيفية عمل
cardiac Auscultation
للأستاذ الدكتور محمد خيري عبدالدايم الغني عن التعريف مع تسجيل حي لمختلف  الأصوات

2.شرح كامل لكيفية عمل الكشف القلبي كاملا بما في ذلك الــ
Auscultation
للدكتور أشرف زكي , بأسلوب رائع يجعل منك خبير في الكشف و إسأل مجرب

3.برنامج متكامل لمحاكاة الكشف مع اصوات القلب كاملة مدعما بالأنيميشن  لكيفية حدوث الأصوات داخل القلب لتثبيت المعلومة و عدم الاعتماد على الحفظ  فقط

الاسطوانة تحنوي على كل ما يحتاجة اي طالب لاستيعاب الــ
Auscultation from A to Z

و الأن مع صور من الاسطوانة






http://rapidshare.com/files/75625804...c-ar.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/75629967...c-ar.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/75628490...c-ar.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/75629393...c-ar.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/75629158...c-ar.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/75629272...c-ar.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/75628251...c-ar.part7.rar



منقوووووووووول

----------


## dr mena

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لردك :Bl (13):

----------


## ahmad3dwan

kkkkk

----------


## ahmad3dwan

thnxxx man

----------


## nacer2006

Thank you very much

----------


## abaka

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم يا كبير

----------


## sarah311

thanksssssssssssss

----------

